# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >                                           مسجات ابيات شعر جميلة ورائعة جداً

## بيسان

اهلا بكم , نعود اليوم بهذه المسجات لأبيات شعر جميلة جداً ورائعة وحلوة وبعضها حكم..


--------------------------------------------------


(( نوف كانت لي عيون وكل حبي في مرام** وبس قلبي عاشق ساره وافكر في سحر......القصيده بعنوان غرام المهزله )) 

(( ياصاحبي ماهي حكاية كرامة ** حنا خسرنا بسبتك ناس غالين )) 

(( أحرص على اللي دايم الدوم شاريك .....وأحذر من اللي لا قسى الوقت باعك )) 

(( كبر الخطا ماكل عذر يغطية ** مثل التعازي ما ترد المصيبة )) 

(( للي خذاه الموت تبكي وتنساه ... الموت من تبكي على فراقه وهو حي..! )) 

(( المرجله مثل الدجى والوطا .. شوك = ولد الردى ماظنتي به يناله )) 

(( نادت (!!) صاحو الخلق لبيه = من زينها كل الخلايق (!!) )) 

(( مو مشكله كذبتك ياسبدي اليــوم المشكلـه وشلـون اصدقـك بكـره؟ )) 

(( ماقلت لي تقدر تحدى المقادير وراك بدلـت التحـدي بالأعـذار )) 

(( ماكل من يبعد به الوقت ناسيك بعض البشر قدام عينك وينساك؟؟ )) 

(( قالو هبيل وجايزلي هبالي اهبال طيب ولا صحاوت رخامه )) 

(( دام الحشا بيتها وانا مدلّعها.......وش دخل القلب يزعل يوم توجعني؟ )) 


(( تكفى ترى تكفى تهز الرجاجيل لولا ظروف الوقت ما قلتلك تكفى )) 

(( ياحظ ابو من قام عدلٍٍ وقافي &*& ومشى بريضان تخالف زهرها )) 

(( من مد لي يمناه مديـت لـه خمــس ومـن صـد عني عفـت شيـفت بــلاده لاني عزيز وعـزتـي تـحكم النفــس والنفـس ماترضى بهـون المكــاده )) 

(( حبيبي وش تقول بعاشقٍ قصةغرامه فيك ***نسىالدنياومن فيهاوجاينشد عن احوالك )) 

(( من باعنا برخيص بتراب ينباع .. ومن عافنا كل الجوارح تعافه ماني بحاجه حب راعيه خداع .. والحب ماهو بالغصب والكلافه )) 

(( بشرب من الدله لوكان بها سم***مااهز فنجالي ولااقول كافي* **مادامه بيمناك وتقولي سم***بسم الله اشرب كل سم عوافي )) 

(( جا يشوف الحال كيفه بعدماهزه حنينه.. وقبل يسألني سألته كيف حالك يالحبيب .. قال انا كني غريب مضيع دروب المدينه .. قلت انا كني مدينه تنتظر رجعة غريب )) 

(( تهز يدها كل ما هزها الفن *وتهز كل الناس من هز يدها )) 

(( أتـعبني الحلم لين الواقع أنـــكرني *** كني مسكت الفرج بيدي وهديــته!!! )) 

(( كانك بعيد الله يقرب بعادك * وكانك قريب الله يقربك لي زود )) 

(( الناس ماهمها ظروفك كود الذي يحزن لغمك وان شلت حملك على كتوفك بتموت محد ترى يمك )) 

(( تعبت أسال من المخطي تعبت أردد الموال مادامك ما سقيت الزرع ما لك حق في قطفة )) 

(( ماكل من يضحك مع الناس مبسوط ياكثر من يضحك ونفسه حزينه )) 

(( حسافه يندفن حلمي واصير بعبرتي مسجون:حرام ايأس من الدنيا ولي في دنيتي غالي )) 

(( ومنين مالوحت وجهي تمنيتك ومنين مادار الهوى وانت بفكاري عشانك سجد شوقي على صدر الغلا لرضاك ورب الكون اني بقدر الروح ساويتك )) 

(( تلعب بقلبي لعبة الطفل بالطير...الطير ميِّّّّّّت و الطفل ما درى به )) 

(( من شهور وأنا ألمّح،،إني أحبك إني أعزك....في النهايه صرت أصرّح،،عيـّأ تصريحي يهزّك )) 

(( انا السما وانِِِِِت مثل واطي الارض ---- مهما كبرت في المساحات تحت )) 

(( ودي قبل موتي أرد أعتباري أخاف أموت وخاطري منك مكسور )) 

(( تفداك نجد ومن على الكون يفداك ** ويفداك عمري مع بقاي شبابي )) 

(( روحي وروحك .. صاغها الله في روح ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ لا فرق الله بين روحك وروحي )) 

(( قال العلوم وقلت عقبك عوافي**مامن جديد ولارفيق على الدين )) 

(( اتبعك كيف اتبعك وانته مقفي **غشيم من يتبع غرام المقفين ** ان كان حلمي معك معناه ضعفي ** حسبك ترى تحت الرواسي براكين )) 

(( لو كل غالي جابه الله لغاليه*** ماشفت لك مخلوق تبكي عيونه )) 

(( تغيرتي .. وكل شي ن .. تغير ؛؛؛؛؛ اظنك عن لضى شوقي كبرتي انا ماني على كيفك مسير ؛؛؛؛؛ انا الربحان .. وانتي اللي خسرتي )) 


(( احد يخون وواحدالوقت خانه#اناترىالثاني والاول تراه انت )) 

(( كل الاصوات غابت صوتك اللي بقى صوتك اللي على صمت الطريق اكتبه اسال الساعة الولهى متى نلتقي واسهل الوقت بغيابك يصير اصعبه )) 

(( لو الشجر ينبت عزيزين 1-وملوك***والله لأشوف أسمك بعالي ورقها. )) 

(( رخص الحصان ورخصو الطيبيني وغلي الحمار وماشبهله من الناس )) 

(( عزي لمن جاله ورى النذل حاجه00ياعنك ماحده زمانه على خير )) 

(( انا جعلتك نور وانت من الطين جره قلم وامحيك من عالم النور )) 

(( لو كان قلبي ناوي اليوم ينساك !!!! لقطع عروقه وانزعه من مكانه )) 

(( من حبكم عيا يجي عيني النوم**ومن كثرما اسهر باعوا أهلي افراشي )) 

(( شفت الرياض بكبرها وانت موجود******ماهي بعيني شي لاصرت غايب )) 

(( ربع الرخا عديتهم فوق الألفين××ووقت الشدايد ماوقف غير واحد )) 

(( لو الغلا يورث على مر الاجيال 000 غلاك عقبي يورثونة اعيالي )) 

(( من يأمنك بكرة على بيت وأطفال ** اللي يشوفك خاينه بيت اهلك أمس )) 

(( تجي دنياي او تدبر عزيز في كل حالاتي انا فرحي لمن حولي وايامي فداء الاصحاب )) 

(( حبك بقلبي لو ملك موقع الشمس احرق جميع الي على الكون يمشون )) 

(( من يشتري قلب همومه ملايين ... ويبيعني قلب من الهم خالي ** عجزت أعدل مايلات الموازين ....الى اعتدل ميزان ميزان مالي )) 

(( تعيش بالوجدان ماعاش هالراس .. لولاك قل لي وش انا عايشٍ له )) 

(( ازعل وكان رضاك في حبت الكوع*** كسرت انا ايدي وحبيت كوعي )) 

(( الياشان وجه الزمن ما زان وجه الرفيق .......ياليت الاصحاب زانو يوم شان الزمان )) 

(( ارحل مع اللي قلبه اليوم يهواك /// هذا حبيـــبك رووووووووووح الله يهنيك )) 

(( ماكل من حبيت وغليت يغليك....وماكل من تشفق على جيته جاك تسهر تخيل نايم ماحلم فيك ....ايضا ولا جاله على يوم طرياك )) 

(( ان عشت باقتل داخلي حلم ما مات ---- وان مت ماتت ذكرياتك مع الروح )) 

(( جايز انك في غيابي تقلب الدنيا علي\\\ بس انا من قبل أشوفك ...قالب الدنيا عليك )) 

(( ما كل من يضحكلك تلاقيه يغليك بعض العرب يضحك وقلبه حقودي )) 

(( ابرمي كل مافيني من جروح الزمن وانساك خلاص اسمك من افكاري قتلته بسيف نسيانك )) 

(( من حبكم صرت البس الثوب مقلوب *** ادور شماغي وهو فوق راسي )) 

(( مع غيري العب وبين له مهاراتك ---- لو كنت مثلك بدون احساس لاعبتك )) 

(( تعال فتشني من اقصاي لاقصاي... وبحق ماتلقى سواك انت فيني )) 

(( الموت حق وكلنا ذايقينه مير البلا من ذاق موتَ ولا مات )) 

(( أحترت كل ما جيت اوصفك كيف أخذت الملح كله و أنت حالي )) 

(( على الغدير.. وجهي ووجهك والسما.. من يسبق ويملي يديه ويشرب ملامح صاحبه.. )) 

(( والله اني ما اتنازل لك واطيع لين اخليها تضيق ابك السعه للشاعر المبدع : نايف بندر )) 


(( خلك على خبري كما ريحة العود ***اذا احترق بالنار يزداد طيبه )) 

(( الموت ماهو لاتكفنت بتراب/&/ الموت لافارقت حي تحبه )) 

(( مشيت من شانك على كل ممنوع --- مدري جنون الحب ولا شجاعه )) 

(( خطاي اني سئلت ورحت ادور للغياب اسباب خطاي اني تعلمت الوفاء والناس كذابه )) 

(( شريت لي ثوبٍ على شان لقياك :: والثوب راحت موضته مالبسته )) 

(( ماقلت لك عمر سيف العشق مايقتلك .. ماتشوفني حي قدامك وانا اموت فيك؟ )) 

(( ماأقول أحبك يكفي متولعن فيك ****كلمه أحبك قالها ألف غيري )) 

(( القلب يجبرنى عليك انت بالذات &&& ولا العرب واجد وغيرك مزايين )) 

(( ابشر بعزك لو تبي الجدي وسهيل... انا رفيقك لاقبل الوقت واقفى )) 

(( أحلم وحلمي صعب بالحيل بالحيل ***من يخرجه من وسط عنق الزجاجه )) 

(( ( من كثر صدماتي بناس كثيرين ### صرت اتحرى صدمتي من ظلالي )) 

(( مابيني وبينك مشاريه وعتاب::شف دربك اللي جيت منه تدله ماراح تغلبني لو الحب غلاب::من حضرتك عشان قلبي تذله )) 

(( عشقي ماهو عشق مزخرفين المظاريف **** حب تربع بالحشى ما يروحي )) 

(( تعالي فاحت دلة الشوق بالهيل **** ما غير انا وهموم صدري معازيم )) 

(( كاني ذبحت الغلا بسباب غلطاتي ***** أدم خسر الجنه بسباب تفاحه )) 

(( شفت الحطب لاظمتة لهفة النار ** هذاك انا كلي حطب وانت ناري )) 

(( لوالقصايدلازعلتي بترضيك ** والله لخلي كل هرجي قصايد )) 

(( اردى الشعر قول يجي في محله احلا الشعر قول محله يجي فيه )) 

(( اكرهك واحبك ولا ابيك وابيك000لخبطت فكري ماعرفت الحقيقه )) 

(( الحنان اللي عطيتك من غلاي .. عجزت أمّك عنه والوالد وجدّك )) 

(( لولا إشتعال النار لولا لهبها.. ماكان طيب العود ريحه عرفناه )) 

(( مادام نلت العز فاالمال هيّن .. ماكان فوق الأرض تاليه للأرض )) 

(( تبسم لعنبوّمن لامني في خوتك ورضاك..أنا لولا غلاك وخوتك مابعت خــلآني. )) 

(( خلي جمالك ينفعك ... واستغليه *** روحي ورا اللي قال لك ياحلاتك )) 

(( للي يبي بعدي أنا ماني قريب\\\إما ربحني وألا أنا ما خسرته )) 

(( آشهدانك في عذابي ياحبيبي عبقري***والله اعلم ان هتلر هو أخوك من الرضاعة )) 

(( مااخترت انا الطيب .. انا مختارني طيبي 00 من علم الحر يشهر في مراقيبه )) 

(( أقبلت مثل اللي يبشر بمولود_وأقفيت مثل اللي يعزي بغالي )) 

(( بغيتك اكثر من اللي بكا في ليلة الزفه//يشوف اللي تمناها تحل لواحد غيره )) 

(( راح العمر مابين روحه وجيه_ياكثر غلطاتي ولاني بهايب_ شب الجمر مادام الاشواق حيه_ وطف العتب والعمر ضحك ومصايب )) 

(( اضحك حبيبي دام وقتك مسليك *** بكره تموت من القهر لانسيتك )) 

(( والله لو تدري عن الشوق يمناك ==ما صفحت غيري من الناس مخلوق )) 

(( الارض قلبك .. والجماهير نبضك .. واشلون افوز بداخلك وانت ضدي؟؟ )) 

(( رمـح الشمـّـال اللى طعن مهجة الغيـــــم /*/ شق السـحاب وسالت الشمـس منــه )) 

(( رح للقمر وافرش على سطحه بساط.......خل الرخوم لو بها خير ترقى )) 

(( ماهي غريبه لو غدر فيك رجّال ... اللي غريب إن كان في يوم وافي !! )) 

(( مساء الخجل في وجه طفل خانه التعبير .. ....رمى نفسه على بنت الضيوف وقال: يايمه !! )) 

(( قولي لهم ياعزوتي ماعابنا موت النخيل .. !!........ اللي يوافيهاالأجل ..تموت لكن واقفه )) 

(( قريت لوحة رافقتك السلامه وأنا السلامه مفارقتني من سنينن )) 

(( حاولت احبك زود عن كل هالناس *** واثري نسيت الناس من زود حبك )) 

(( لو اعرف اني في منامي بشوفك ***حرام لاقضي دنيتي كلها نوم ))



وتقبلو مني

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على المسجات الحلوة اختي 

مشكورة وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوة 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

مشكور

----------


## رومانس

روعة 

انا نسخت نصهم ينفعوني حق المسن 

يسلموا أناملكِ

تحياتي 

خيتكِ رومانسو |24|

----------


## دمعه حزن

حلوووووين

شكراً جزيلاً أخت بيسان

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه خيوووه

بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

مشكووووووووووووووووووره

(( للي خذاه الموت تبكي وتنساه ... الموت من تبكي على فراقه وهو حي..! ))

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخ سنابسى وافتخر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
(( شفت الحطب لاظمتة لهفة النار ** هذاك انا كلي حطب وانت ناري )) 
مسجات رائعه والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكووورين على ارد

----------

